# 120 x 55 x 55 Journal finished.



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

I'll make a start on this journal. 

My plan is to do Iwagumi, which is my fave style of scaping. 

I'm still undecided what to do, but the plant plans will be different for sure. 

I have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to a favourite place of mine for stone. I could be coming back with something a little different. 

With the 55h, I'll need somthing very tall to fill it, and I have an idea in mind.


----------



## clonitza (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

 like this one? 

I mean the rock size ..


----------



## Antoni (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I knew it.. you cant wait long   

Sounds quite exciting mate, the next most popular journal on the net is about to come!

I hope the results from today will be good! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Cheers chappys   

Clonitza, yes, that large, but not that style. Somthing a bit different   if the price is right of course. 

Hopefully, I can report more tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

this will be a smasher in this tank!

can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Hi Mark,
its abit of a friendly community on ukaps so my best wishes to yourself on a speedy recovery.
Ive followed your last journal intently and found it inspirational. It was a cracker of a scape and i loved seeing your boy enjoying it too. My 2 little ones are always peeking into the tank so i know yours will be missing the fish until your next one is ready.... which of course im itching to follow too!
Good luck.


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

*awaits*


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna take bets? I say its a mountainscape!



you owe me money 
 

I've got the stone i wanted. just about. Whilst i was there, i picked up a load of stone for the 'classic' look....for a later scape...
This bit is massive!





but this is what i was after. This piece is massive, and i have several smaller bits to. I want this to be slightly different. Everything pointing upwards.

This is really huge!!!!!!!!!





If you like, great. If you dont, get used to it


----------



## flygja (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I'll wait for the final hardscape arrangement before paying up!


----------



## clonitza (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You should place two little ones on the sides. 
Nice rocks .. just don't drink too much coffee when handling them. 

Mike


----------



## sanj (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Looks rather phalic Mark...what are you trying to tell us? .  Nice stone though. This could be interesting.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I could offer you some different looking rocks from Bulgaria, very nice innert volcanic rocks, but the shipping cost will probably turn out smashing.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

I think they will fit this scape very well...nice colouring.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it! 

What did you do with the fish? Just took them back to the shop?  and the plants? Just curious. 

Looking forward to another amazing scape.




.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are brave having something that big on that tank, one tip and that is it!



There rock steady mate. the most stable stones yet.... They have flat bottoms


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

This stone is really amazing, on second look I saw the size of it, it has do be at least 60cm tall. 




What type of stone is it?

Would look amazing on a field of hairgrass.  Great look.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Now we're talking Luis. Hair grass will feature heavy in this scape. 

It's purple shist stone. Just like what TGM stock but purple. 

I have several pieces, ranging in size. I'm playing around as we speak. 

It has such a different feel to any other stone, and could lead to a very detailed, land based scene. 

It cost me a whopping 40p perKG   

Even sat in the garden, the whole Japanese zen vibe springs into life. 

I can understand, this not being to everyone's taste, but I want to do an iwagumi in a completely different way


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2011)

*Re: 120 x 55 x 55 Iwagumi.*

Your right Luis, it is 60cm tall, and weighs about 30 KG


----------

